# Worthless wood cast



## Tim K

Stabilized SJPT (Historic White Oak) and Alumilite cast.


----------



## Turned Around

Nice. That's a very vibrant blue. I'd like to see it turned.


----------



## HamTurns

Nice job, have you done any others?

Tom


----------



## Tim K

Here's the lot from today...
Will be putting them on pens soon....


----------



## Jim Burr

Nice Tom!! I have a bunch I have to get cast. I'm using sign material and hot glue for molds...what's working for you?
You have a great eye for color!


----------



## SteveJ

Since it is worthless to you, I wouldn't mind if you sent it my way....I'd even pay shipping.


----------



## Tim K

I'm using polyethylene cutting boards and cut them the the size for molds, depending on how many blanks I'm going to cast at a time.


Yea, not worthless at all... These are cutoffs from the  General Stonewall Jackson Prayer tree, that I couldn't get a full blank out of...


----------



## SteveJ

They are pretty sweet looking - and with a story also!  Pretty cool.


----------



## Jim Burr

CB&D said:


> I'm using polyethylene cutting boards and cut them the the size for molds, depending on how many blanks I'm going to cast at a time.



OK...same program...different means. I have a few cutting boards cut up for that purpose...just glue 'em up...and knock 'em down! I'm way behind on my casting, but the weather is warming up...93 today so it looks like it's time to get the pot ready!!


----------



## Tim K

Ok, a quick pic with the iphone, will post better pictures later.  
This is on a Marksman Night Hawk...


----------



## marksman

Ok, it's later. Where are the pics? That's a really good looking blank!


----------



## Ronnie Breedlove

Last year we went looking for the prayer tree for there was a marker along the road but we couldn't find the tree... now I did a google search and found out that it fell after a storm... I am so glad that you posted this historical blank story... please pm if you know of any blanks left... by the way you did a great job on the pen and cast.


----------



## mikespenturningz

I just love this type of casting. Very nice indeed.


----------



## ChrisN

Very nice pen and blanks. My favorite color - blue! :biggrin:


----------



## Tim K

Here are some better pics, the blue really seems to pop in these!


----------



## Turned Around

Just as I suspected.....awesome.


----------



## Tufftoy

Late on posting this I know...but those are great looking blanks!  I will be casting my first worthless wood blanks soon, and can't wait until I get to do it!

Would you mind if I ask what colors you used to make the blue?  I was in the Air Force, and that would make a perfect blue to make an Air Force themed pen out of.


----------



## Tim K

Tufftoy,
I use Alumilite and there dyes.  As far as the blue goes, the more blue you add in the darker it will be.  I also used some silver Pearlex powder.


----------



## Tufftoy

Thank you for the info.


----------

